

New social site focus on comparing - EveryCompare - feiwang24

Hey guys, my friends and I are working on the social application called EveryCompare. It aims at helping people finding better options by compare what they are considering.<p>Please check it out at www.everycompare.com . If you use iPhone, go get the app from the app store, check here https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/everycompare/id577732736.<p>And we would love to hear feedback from you.
======
revorad
Congrats on launching!

Can you say how your site is different from other similar sites? I'm asking
because I have seen a few dozen sites like these. I even tried to build a
shopping search engine once, but it fizzled out.

Unless you have a good specific angle on this, it will be hard to get users.

You should highlight what your site lets me do that I can't do somewhere else.

------
logn
Check out <http://hammerprinciple.com/>

